

Data Security and the Nasuni Filer - jnoller
http://www.nasuni.com/news/nasuni-blog/data-security-and-the-nasuni-filer-just-the-facts/

======
jnoller
I thought I would share this with everyone - after last weeks discussions
around various security topics in this vein, I thought it would be good to
outline exactly what/how/why Nasuni supports data security-wise.

For full disclosure; I am an employee.

